# Do i need to go to the vet!!



## HattiesDad (10 mo ago)

For the last few days Hattie has become lethargic and not really eaten much. She seems to be trying to go to the toilet but only passing a little bit of loose stools. We feed her raw but she is also a bugger for sniffing and nibbling around in the undergrowth, I've seen her chewing a few sticks in the past could a piece be stuck ?


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

If it hasn’t already resolved within 24-48h I’d be definitely be taking her to the vet, especially if she’s still not eating and not passing stools. She may just have an upset tummy/something not agreeing with her or may have picked something up on a walk, but worst case yes there’s always the risk that something may be stuck in her digestive tract - the vet is your best bet. Safe rather than sorry right?


----------



## HattiesDad (10 mo ago)

Thanks Pupmum, 
I've booked her in for today. 🤞🤞


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

God bless!


----------



## HattiesDad (10 mo ago)

Quick update. 
I took her to the vet yesterday. She had a high temperature (40.7) the vet said she thinks it's some kind of parasite that she has picked up. She gave her some anti-sickness drug to try get her to eat, some antibiotics by injection and then some for us to give her over the next 3 days. She did eat last night (the mrs rang me at work and told me she turned her nose up at dog food, and had cooked chicken)
She's not eaten this morning and is still lethargic, I've got to go back today for them to check her temperature. God knows what's going on with her but I just want my lively bouncy crazy pup back. 😪


----------



## Viktor’s Dad (12 mo ago)

Hi, we went through this with Viktor a few months ago. He was diagnosed with a severe case of gastroenteritis and spent a night in the hospital on fluids. After a week of watery stools and a bland diet it cleared up. We subsequently learned that a number of dogs in our area (London) had the same thing. Good luck…it’s scary when our pups can’t tell us what’s wrong.


----------



## HattiesDad (10 mo ago)

Viktor’s Dad said:


> Hi, we went through this with Viktor a few months ago. He was diagnosed with a severe case of gastroenteritis and spent a night in the hospital on fluids. After a week of watery stools and a bland diet it cleared up. We subsequently learned that a number of dogs in our area (London) had the same thing. Good luck…it’s scary when our pups can’t tell us what’s wrong.


Hows Viktor now ? I hope he's much better.


----------



## Viktor’s Dad (12 mo ago)

He was back to himself in a week. He’s fine now. We seem to have a day or two a week where his tummy is upset. Yesterday he vomited no reason. The week before he had a case of giardia.

He‘s still a bit of a hoover outside sometimes and he loves eating mud (don’t ask) so it’s no wonder he gets occasional bouts. We’re working on “Leave It” and as long as he’s focused and not overtired he’s pretty good.

How’s Hattie doing today?


----------



## HattiesDad (10 mo ago)

Viktor’s Dad said:


> He was back to himself in a week. He’s fine now. We seem to have a day or two a week where his tummy is upset. Yesterday he vomited no reason. The week before he had a case of giardia.
> 
> He‘s still a bit of a hoover outside sometimes and he loves eating mud (don’t ask) so it’s no wonder he gets occasional bouts. We’re working on “Leave It” and as long as he’s focused and not overtired he’s pretty good.
> 
> How’s Hattie doing today?


Well she has had the antibiotics tablets with a bit of chicken and she's eaten a chicken breast for her tea. She seems a bit better in herself, so hopefully on the up. She won't touch the rice though so I'm going to try it with some chicken stock.


----------



## Viktor’s Dad (12 mo ago)

It sounds like she is on the mend. Viktor didn’t like the rice either; he would eat around it. We ended mixing in a small handful of his normal kibble which seems to work.

Did they also give you Pro Kolin? If not, you can get it on Amazon. It helps, we keep it on hand for whenever he gets a tummy issue.


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

How’s Hattie doing now? Hopefully recovering?


----------



## HattiesDad (10 mo ago)

Pupmum99 said:


> How’s Hattie doing now? Hopefully recovering?


Well, yesterday she had improved she was greeting us again and had eaten some chicken breast. The vet told me to give her some chicken and rice, she wouldn't touch the rice, she went for a walk with us but was not charging around. She still had a bit of the runs. 
I've just got up this morning and she won't touch the chicken had to be practically dragged out of her cage. 
Vets is closed for Easter now and we can't afford to take her to the emergency vets. Can anyone else think of things that she might eat


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Good Morning @HattiesDad 

This has been going on for a few days now. I don't see anywhere in your posts where you refer to Hattie drinking water/fluids.

Is she still drinking?


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

When my pup had a poorly tummy he would only eat scrambled eggs and sweet potato. I’ve known people to give cooked plain white fish or pumpkin. I figured as long as it was healthy for him and he’d eat he could have whatever he wanted to keep up his appetite. As derwos says fluids are important too.


----------



## HattiesDad (10 mo ago)

derwos said:


> Good Morning @HattiesDad
> 
> This has been going on for a few days now. I don't see anywhere in your posts where you refer to Hattie drinking water/fluids.
> 
> Is she still drinking?


Hi Derwos. 

She us still drinking water yes. The vet gave us some kind of rehydration liquid to put in her water too. But she then decided she didn't like that. But she will drink water so I'm happy with that


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

HattiesDad said:


> Hi Derwos.
> 
> She us still drinking water yes. The vet gave us some kind of rehydration liquid to put in her water too. But she then decided she didn't like that. But she will drink water so I'm happy with that


Awesome!!! I was becoming SERIOUSLY concerned about dehydration. This has been going on for around 6 days as nearly as I can tell.

You feel she is drinking normal amounts of water?

Under the circumstances, I'd also be offering Yogurt, vanilla ice cream. Nearly anything that is high in carbohydrates and isn't immediately harmful to her. Preferably, she would take something of higher nutritional value... but, I'd want to get simple sugars into her, for energy. Her immune system is working hard and she's not eating properly.

I'd keep a close eye on her stool to determine if anything I offered her was causing worse runs.

Right now, it's all about hydration and energy.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Also, I presume the "rehydration liquid" the vet gave you is electrolytes... and would be good if she ingested some.

If Hattie accepts yogurt or ice cream, I would dilute it with a little of that rehydration liquid. It would cause those foods to become more nutritious in the way she needs right now.


----------



## HattiesDad (10 mo ago)

Thankyou all so much for your words of advice. 
Quick update. Hattie is much better now. She's still a little sensitive with her food but generally she is almost back to herself. Now we need to get some weight back on her. 
Oh and for those who are wondering here she is on her walk today


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

@HattiesDad,

Thank you so much for updating us!! Haven't heard from you in a while and was wondering how things were going.

Indeed, she looks like she's been through a tough time and needs a few pounds. Though, thankfully, she's returning to her old self!

Am curious what was the feeding regime you ultimately used to get her through.

Gratz Hattie!! You're a fighter... and ya got a dad who loves ya!


----------

